# speed control problem



## bigbear4 (Dec 14, 2011)

having trouble with lrp ix8 speed control i have ran it twice and the lipo packs are blowing up. i think it is the speed controls lipo cut off setting but do not how to change it any ideas.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*GO to*

Go to LRP electronics-Products-electronic speed controls, find the 1x8 and at the bottom of the page is the manual, hope this helps.....:dude:


----------

